# Probleme pour installer ma tablette Bamboo



## miyu91 (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter une tablette bamboo. Je l'ai installé sur mon Mac OS X 10.4 mais pour pouvoir l'utiliser il me faut télécharger le Bamboo Dock, ce que j'ai fait.
Seul problème, lors de l'installation du bamboo dock il me met que l'installation a échoué : " l'installation a échoué. Si vous avez déjà installé Bamboo Dock, veuillez vous assurer qu'il a été correctement supprimé de votre dossier d'applications ainsi que la corbeille et réiterez l'operation. Si vous avez plusieurs volumes de systemes Mac OS X sur votre ordinateur et si Bamboo Dock est déja installé sur un autre volume, veuillez démonter ce volume avant de réessayer cette installation "
Or je n'ai jamais télécharger Bamboo Dock.

J'espere que vous pourrez m'aider
Cordialement
Chloé


----------



## teuteulz (21 Novembre 2011)

salut,

dis moi je vois qu'il n'y a pas de réponses, tu as fini par t'en sortir??? car un an après j'ai le même soucis


----------



## miyu91 (22 Novembre 2011)

Hey, et bien ecoute non xD j'ai passé milles coups de fils pour qu'au final on me reponde " De toute facon le bamboo doc n'est pas necessaire pour utiliser la tablette " du coup j'vais sous photoshop, ou paint, je branche la tablette et j'peux dessiner, j'ai juste pas les fonctionnalités du bamboo dock qui sont finalement triviales


En espérant t'avoir aidé 

Kissu, 
Miyu


----------



## Nosakuya (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, j'qi eu le même problème alors j'ai téléchargé le pack pour l'installer via le site Wacom et depuis tout fonctionne. J'espère que ça marchera pour vous aussi ! 
Mais je n'ai pas compris l'origine du problème !


----------

